# Bras d’honneur



## Heimito

Torno ancora su un punto dubbio di “Canicule”, di Jean Vautrin.

Joachim, un ragazzino di campagna, decide di filarsela dalla famiglia, dov’è molto maltrattato: il padre, che non è il suo, lo detesta e lo massacra a cinghiate. Dopo aver rapinato il negozio dello zio per prendere il motorino con cui filarsela, lascia sul banco i soldi e una sorta di lettera di addio, scritta a mano. Il ragazzino, però, ha decisamente scarsa confidenza con la punteggiatura e con l’ortografia. Nella parte che mi interessa, la lettera  recita testualmente:

_Plus con que cte famille que pas la mienne je peu chercher lontant [_questa è la parola che appare scritta, ma non riesco a capire se sia deformazione di lointain, cioè “lontano, da un’altra parte” o di quale altra parola_] alors je me bare Joachim et rien que des bras d’honneur_

Questa una possibile traduzione:

_Più stronzo di sta famiglia che none la mia posso cercare da un altra parte (?) quindi me ne vado Joachim e andatevene tutti affanculo tiè_

Vi sembra appropriato rendere “bras d’honneur”  con “andatevene tutti affanculo tiè”? E avete idea se quel “lontant” possa effettivamente corrispondere a “lointain”?

Grazie fin d’ora!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Heimito 

Mentre aspettiamo Matou , sì, direi che il significato di "bras d'honneur" è quello che hai ben reso tu. Non so se può esserti, in qualche modo, d'aiuto, ma si potrebbe anche rendere "gesto dell'ombrello" in italiano. Forse "... e allora me ne vado Joachim e saluto tutti col gesto dell'ombrello!" (?) 

Per la prima parte della frase, onestamente, non ci ho capito nulla! Ci rifletto, aspettando Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti e due (bizz, bizz, cara Anna),
Il gesto dell'ombrello, avevo dimenticato, dunque grazie. Credo anche io che la proposta di Heimito renda benissimo "le bras d'honneur". In francese corretto, "lontant" sarà l'omofono di "longtemps" _a lungo, per lungo tempo._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Le voilà! Ciao, Matou  "A lungo"!!!   Bizz!  
Heheheh ... cercavo di esssere "soft" col gesto dell'ombrello


----------



## Heimito

Ah, che bello, avere interlocutori così gentili e competenti!  Credo che l'intuizione _lontant = longtemps _sia decisamente quella giusta: è evidente (dopo che qualcuno te l'ha suggerito, naturalmente... )

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto, Matou e Anna!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Anch'io imparo sempre da Matou!!!  Alla prossima, Stefano!


----------



## Heimito

Ciao Anna e Matou!   Ricordate l’oscura frase su cui vi ho interpellato? 

“Plus con que cte famille que pas la mienne je peu chercher lontant alors je me bare Joachim et rien que des bras d’honneur”

Ebbene, ammettendo che _lontant _corrisponda a _longtemps _come correttamente propone Matou, credo il  suo senso letterale equivalga a:

“Famiglia più stronza di questa, che non è nemmeno la mia, posso cercarne a lungo (sottinteso: senza trovarne), quindi me ne vado, ecc…” 

E imitando il linguaggio sgrammaticato del ragazzino la renderei quindi così: 

“Famiglia più stronza di questa che none nemeno la mia non cene quindi mene vado Joachim e andatevene tutti a fanculo, tiè.”

Che ve ne pare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Mi pare una buona idea, comunque io non sono madrelingua, aspetta Anja.Ann


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou chiama? Anna risponde!   [Bizz mon cher Matou!]
E' difficile "sgrammaticare" a mo' di Joachim. A me piace la tua versione, Stefano.  Un'alternativa, forse: "Non cè famiglia più stronza/carogna* neanche a volere cercarla tuta la vita, e neanche è la mia e percciò vado via e ..." (?) 

*Potrebbe andare bene anche  "merdosa"? Scusatemi!!!


----------



## Heimito

È come dici, Anna  Il mio è un modo tra i vari possibili per "sgrammaticare" lo stile di Joachim. Ho un po' di esperienza della lingua che usano i ragazzini per scrivere i loro messaggini al cellulare, e ho visto che un tipo di errore frequente è l'omissione degli accenti, l'incorporazione di parole distinte (tanto più se brevi e povere o prive di significato) in una sola parola, ecc. In pratica mi sono ispirato a loro nello sgrammaticare il testo. E accolgo volentieri la tua proposta di sostituire  "stronza" con "merdosa": mi sembra più calzante. 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sei più esperto di me, Stefano!  Grazie a te e, come sempre, baci a  Matou !


----------

